# Dead Leg After Shots?



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

So I had a scary day with my 8 week old yellow lab yesterday. I took her into the vet for her 8 week booster shots. On the ride home she had a reaction and started throwing up and panting real hard. She puked a couple times so I took her back to the vet. The vet gave her a shot of Benadryl in her back leg to help with the reaction. It worked immediately and put her right to sleep. So I got her home last night and noticed that she was dragging her leg around that she got the shot of Benadryl in. She wasn't limping, she was acting like it wasn't even there, just dragging it. She kept chewing on it. I was nervous that the vet may have hit the Siatic (sp?) nerve and caused some permenant damage. We took her back in this morning and they gave her a shot of steroids and gave her a scrip for Prednisone. They said it would take a couple weeks to get her back to normal. 

The vet said she'd never seen this and isn't sure what the cause was. Have any of you guys had this happen before? I sure hope it isn't permenant. She is having a really hard time getting around now. Any thoughts?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The vet said she'd never seen this and isn't sure what the cause was.


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:

Typical Vet's "Cover My Ass" reaction... Better living through chemistry is always their answer. :? I think that the reaction to the puppy shot was probably accentuated by car sickness. Happens all the time... I've had pups get a little sluggish and pukey after shots. it's really not that uncommon to have that happen. Just like us when we get an immunity shot. Always knocks your face in the dirt for a little while.

I hope they didn't screw your pup up. I would be shopping for a new vet.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm definitely going to be in the market for a new vet. I've done a bit more research and it looks like what she is doing is called "knuckling" and is caused by nerve damage. It says it takes a very long time to heal and regenerate the nerve if it heals at all. Hopefully she recovers but I'm not feeling real optimistic.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds to me like the nerve was injected with the benadryl. I'm not super familiar with dog anatomy, but in humans you are taught where not to give shots so you don't inject the nerve. It will cause damage, and may not fully recover. Nerves can take a long time to get better, hopefully for you it will be very short lived and the pup will recover quickly. Keep us posted.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Swaner said:


> I'm definitely going to be in the market for a new vet. I've done a bit more research and it looks like what she is doing is called "knuckling" and is caused by nerve damage. It says it takes a very long time to heal and regenerate the nerve if it heals at all. Hopefully she recovers but I'm not feeling real optimistic.


If you dont mind traveling a little go to Dr Cody Faerber. Dont remember the name of his clinic but it is right across the street from the Maddox restaurant in Perry. He is a very good vet and worth the drive. I have even traveled to him from Cache Valley for some things.Tell him I sent you. He also has an office in Tremonton for you guys up that way


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I see you live in Roy. What vet are you going to? I live in Roy as well and can offer a recommendation.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I took her up to the Coldwater Animal Hospital in North Ogden to get a second opinion on it. The vet there told me that he is pretty sure that the nerve was either hit or injured in some way. He did some sensitivity tests on her feet and she had no sensation in her toes. He said that the Prednisone treatment is what he would do also and that the only thing I can do is give it time to see if it will heal. He said that the do laser therapy there and that it is an option and that they have had good results with it. Has anybody had any experience with the laser therapy? I'm hoping where she is so young and developing that maybe the nerve will heal on it's own.

bwhntr, I'll pm you the name of the vet I took her too. If anybody else wants to know send me a pm and I'll tell you. I am considering trying to get some money out of them to pay for the laser therapy and any sort of physical therapy she might need in the future.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

i'd get another opinion from a good vet and then use the two other vets results & opinions & a lawyer to get all the medical covered and pave the way for a lawsuit for the expense of replacing the pup in a year if it isn't 100%.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd like the name of the vet too. Thanks.


----------

